# [A] [Mal'Ganis] Eviternity sucht!



## Kooki (12. April 2013)

*Wir suchen Dich!*







*Eviternity stellt sich vor:*



Hier auf Mal'Ganis, bereit für einen Neustart, möchten wir eine Gilde aufbauen. Wir werden keineswegs progressorientiert raiden oder sämtliche Wertungsrekorde brechen im PvP.

Das Hauptziel, eine Casual-Gilde aufzubauen, deren Mitglieder hauptsächlich aus Erfahrenen und Skillbegabten Spielern besteht,werden wir erreichen indem wir gezielte spielerische und menschliche Anforderungen stellen.



*PVE:*



Wir möchten dir die Gelegenheit bieten, sämtlichen NhcContent zu sehen ohne Zwang und Drang. Vorerst im 10er Modus. Falls das Interesse an 25er Raid's besteht, wagen wir auch diesen Schritt.



Der Herausforderungsmodus soll ausschliesslich Gildenintern abgeschlossen werden.



Neben den Raids und dem Herausforderungsmodus werden wir auch alle Twinks von dir aufnehmen. Du erhältst Zugriff auf alle Boni und platzierst deine Twinks in einem gut strukturierten Gildensystem.



*PVP:*



Die Horde wird schreiend wegrennen wenn sie den Namen Eviternity sehen. Soviel dazu.



Arenateams und Rbg Gruppen werden aufgebaut und von bewährten Mitgliedern geleitet.



Du bist nur auf PvP ausgelegt und hast Mühe deine Reppkosten von anderen Aktivitäten zu bezahlen? Kein Problem unsere Gildenbank steht dir jederzeit offen.







*Was bietet dir Eviternity?*



&#8226; 			Teamspeak3,

&#8226; 			lustiges, lockeres Gildenklima mit erfahrenen Spieler

&#8226; 			grosser Ehrgeiz in Sachen PvE und PvP

&#8226; 			Erfahrene Gildenleitung seit 5 Jahren







*Was erwarten wir von Dir?*



Für einen Gildenbeitritt solltest du unter anderem Spielverständnis für deine Klasse und WoW im Allgemeinen mitbringen. Ideal sind langjährige Erfahrungen mit WoW. 



Wenn du im PvE und PvP aktiv dabei sein willst, erwarten wir aber auch Farmbereitschaft, Ehrgeiz und den Willen die Gilde weiterzubringen.



Gerne gesehen sind bei uns aktive Mitglieder die unser bestehendes Gildenklima schätzen und sich in unsere familiäre Gemeinschaft gut einfügen. Unser Teamspeak Server läuft auf Hochtouren und freut sich auf jeden weiteren Spassvogel. 







*Wie komme ich zu Eviternity?*



Wir erwarten keine Bewerbung in schriftlicher Form von Dir. Am besten fragst du einen der Ansprechpartner inGame an.



Daraufhin verlangen wir von dir einen Besuch im Teamspeak, in dem du dich kurz vorstellst und einige Dinge zu deinen Erwartungen bei unserläuterst.







*Ansprechpartner:*



Ilitiel / Dementorius



Ich hoffe, wir konnten dir unsere Gilde ein bisschen näherbringen und freuen uns auf dich! ​


----------



## Kooki (16. April 2013)

/hoch damit


----------

